# curved boards for a rink



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Both of my sons and myself are avid hockey players. I am tackling my first home rink since I was a kid. I would like to have curved end boards. Here is the plan.

A square form 40' - 40' of 2x8x10's secured to posts in the ground

My question is what is the best way to install plywood ( I ripped full sheets so that the "curved boards" will only be about 2 feet high) with a curve in the corners of the above mentioned form?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What plywood and what thickness did you cut up?












 







.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

1/4" and I ripped it down the middle.... well my neighbor with whom I am doing this with ripped them down the middle


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can make a form (staked) for the first sheet, and glue up the second sheet, and then the third sheet. Once you have one curved, gluing succeeding sheets will affirm the curve.

Your first sheet may be a sacrificial one used to make the form. It will need to be screwed to the stakes to create the form. Bending in the rest of the sheets to make the curve are just forced in and clamped in place. You can use a caul type of arrangement with clamps.

Another way would be to kerf the back of the plywood and curve, and just Bondo in the kerfs. This works good with 3/4" plywood.












 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you rip the plywood across the 4 foot way instead of the long way it will bend easier. 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 but like C-Man said you will need to curf the back of 3/4 inch plywood.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I built a regulation size outdoor rink a few years ago for a neighboring town. I made 2x6 stud panels with a double top and bottom plate. Curved corner panels were cut out of wider 2x10 and segmented. Panels were covered with 3/4" PT plywood. It's a fairly gentle curve, kerfing the back of the plywood allowed it to conform, probably cut about 1/4" deep maybe 2"-3" apart, can't remember. Panels bolted to one another, stakes driven in the ground. Unfortunately, vandals burned it down along with a nice warm up shack.


----------

